# Booyah i am a licensed driver



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I totally got my license today, what up? :boogieI've been taking driving lessons for 3 weeks and today my teacher tested me. I got 100% and then went down to the DMV and got my license. Finally, FINALLY, after 7 years of being behind my peers, I'm not! Yeah, I don't have a car to drive, but that's beside the point!! I GOT MY LICENSE!!! 
:banana:clap:boogie:yay:clap:boogie:yay:evil 
^-- I like smilies, teehee!​


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yay, freedom!!!! Congratulations!!!! :yay


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

Yay!!! Congrats!!!!! Great job!!!! ^^ :boogie:clap:yay:yay


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hahaha whaddup dog, poopedon your desk dawwwg *applauds* Do you know what I did in the parking lot when I got my drivign license, despite SA? I started stringing together 8 string uppercut combinations in full view of the examiners office. My instructor got rather cross, told me to "get in the car before he changes his mind!" hahahaha! Man I was happy. At the end of the test the examiner asked if I had any hobbies. I told him and his proceeding question was. "Has he always been this nervous?" "He's always been like that" my instructor replied,"even before I knew him" lol. Well DONE!!!.... Oh it's Orchodorch! Woah I diddn't even notice. Even better.


----------



## wasteddays (Jan 2, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats!! 

next goal is to get yourself a car.


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

That's really awesome, congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Could you come pick me up?:b

But seriously congratulations dude!!you obviously earned it!!!!:yes


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

Awesome!:clap


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Well done! woop.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hoady said:


> Could you come pick me up?


Ok, but I'm telling you now, cars don't work in the Pacific.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Wooo congrats!! I know exactly how it feels just getting my license just last week after trying for 5 five years its definitely a big step to getting over sa so congratulations!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Grats! Tests are the most nervewracking thing in the world, it's so easy to let your mind wander and make a mistake, so well done!

Dreading my test personally, but I need to get it over with so I can finally drive alone legally. I've had a car for a year and still haven't even taken the test!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome getting your license is pretty boss! :clap


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Yay, congrats!  Definitely a big step forward and definite triumph.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Nice! I swear on my life this is going to be the year I get mine


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Orch!


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

That's fantastic news! A big congrats! You must feel so pleased!


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats!!!!! I'm still too scared lol.


----------



## justine2691 (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations ^_^

I've been terrified of driving, even though I've had my G1 (learner's permit), for a few years now. I never thought that it might have been a symptom of my SA....well, it might not be, really. It's just an anxiety inducing activity no matter what for me. But maybe the fact that I have to drive with someone else, the fact that I _know_ they're judging me and being critical of everything I do....yeah, that can't help.

Do you have any tips for what helped you get through it?


----------

